# Super Smash Bros. Brawl



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Liebe Wii-Spieler und Smasch Bros-Suchtis

Morgen ist es nun endlich so weit. Nach ettlichen Verschiebungen kommt es. Das Game auf das wir schon seit der Veröffentlichung der Wii warten.

Super Smash Bros. Brawl

Also ich werde es mir zu 100% holen und wohl mal wieder viel Zeit mit diesem Spiel verbringen. Link for ever.

Udn wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Juni 2008)

Klar hol ich mir das^^
Ist wohl das beste Kampfspiel ever xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juni 2008)

Wäre es auf GC erhältlich, dann sicher! Wii...? Der grösste Fehlschlag Nintendos. Ausserdem ist Melee um längen besser.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juni 2008)

Ach, ja! Link ist so scheisse. Shiek & CF > All


----------



## Shadlight (26. Juni 2008)

ich hols mir auch für Wii


----------



## rEdiC (26. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Wäre es auf GC erhältlich, dann sicher! Wii...? Der grösste Fehlschlag Nintendos. Ausserdem ist Melee um längen besser.


Da hat einer Ahnung....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Guck dir mal die Verkaufszahlen der Wii an...


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juni 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Da hat einer Ahnung....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt halt zu viele Leute die lieber einen virtuellen Tennisschläger schwingen.
OWNED


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Na wenigsten macht Nintendo etwas für uns Gamer mit immer neuen Konzepten. Über PS3 und Xbox360 gibts nur eins zu sagen: Genau die gleichen Spiele wie auf der alten Konsole nur sehen sie besser aus. *gähn*

Und wie rEdic schon sagte sprechen die Verkaufszahlen für sich.


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

SSB > ALL sag ich nur...

Wii ist die beste Konsole die es momentan gibt,w er bracucht über roxxor grafik? dafür hab ich nen pc....lieber hab ich mehr spielspass durch ein geniales interaktives spielsystem!

nicht umsonst ist die Wii mit ABSTAND (nohcmal hervorgehoben sei, dass es wirklich ein merklicher, riesiger Abstand ist) die am meisten verkaufte Konsole von den 3 neuen die es momentan gibt.


----------



## Black Muffin (26. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> SSB > ALL sag ich nur...


SSBM > ALL sag ich nur...


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

<--- Hat keine Wii, werde aber meinen Bruder überreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (26. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> SSBM > ALL sag ich nur...


Aha...gibts auch Gründe?Das neue überhaupt schon gespielt?


----------



## nalcarya (26. Juni 2008)

Die Wii ist die innovativste Spielekonsole die in den letzten jahren auf den Markt gekommen ist. Nintendo gibt sich wenigstens Mühe was neues zu machen, statt einfach nur höher, schneller, weiter was Grafik & co anbelangt.

btw hab meinem Freund grad gesagt dass des Spiel morgen rauskommt, er wird es sich sofort kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fledermaus (26. Juni 2008)

Ich freu mich schon lange auf Brawl und werde es mit morgen endlich holen.

Ich hoffe das Spiel kann die hohen Erwartungen erfüllen, vor allem diese Super-Finisher, die so ziemlich alles sofort raushauen machen mich skeptisch. Ich hoffe, die werden nicht zu stark.

Und außerdem hoffe ich, dass sich Brawl genauso wie Melee in der prfesionellen Turnierszene durchsetzten kann.

Naja, probieren geht über studieren, ich freue mich auf morgen.

Gruß Maus


----------



## Nevad (26. Juni 2008)

Habe leider noch keine Wii,aber die Vorgänger zählen zu meinen Lieblingsspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. Juni 2008)

Fledermaus schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon lange auf Brawl und werde es mit morgen endlich holen.
> 
> Ich hoffe das Spiel kann die hohen Erwartungen erfüllen, vor allem diese Super-Finisher, die so ziemlich alles sofort raushauen machen mich skeptisch. Ich hoffe, die werden nicht zu stark.
> 
> ...


soweit ich das gesehen hab sind die ultra smashs nicht ein garant für einen rauswurf. mit entsprechender vorbereitung kann man ihnen sogar ausweichen. dazu kommt das man ja erst ein bestimmtes icon auf der map zerstören muss(also den letzten schlag gegen ausführen) um den ultra smash ausführen zu dürfen. und das icon kommt nicht allzu häufig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juni 2008)

Hätte ich eine WII würd ich mir das game sofort kaufen. Naja hab ich leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2008)

also ich zock es schon seit langem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich muss sagen,soooo viel besser als melee ist das nicht...vllt auch deshalb,weil ich nicht wirkich den storymodus spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (26. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> also ich zock es schon seit langem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich sag mal so. was willst du gegen über melee noch wirklich besser machen^^ das wichtigste wird für mich der onlinemodus und eine handvoll neuer spielbarer characktere, achja und den leveleditor find ich auch noch geil^^


----------



## chopi (26. Juni 2008)

mit dem leveleditor wist du nie lvl  hinbekommen,die so komplex sind wie die vorgefertigten :/


----------



## sTereoType (26. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mit dem leveleditor wist du nie lvl  hinbekommen,die so komplex sind wie die vorgefertigten :/


das schon aber ich kann mir funmaps erstellen. ich weiß nicht ob es möglich ist aber sone art bloodbowl. eine welt die total umschlossen ist bis auf einen kleinen ausgang der eher zufällig getroffen wird als das man einen gezielt raussmasht^^ und ich seh schon die prozentzahlen vor mir in die höhe steigen xD


----------



## se_BASTET (27. Juni 2008)

gogo, Kirby macht alle platt !!

hab aber leider keine Wii, sonst wärs ja Pflicht!


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

Leider keine wii nich sonst wär es zum start termin bei mir aber so naja man kann nur drüber hören aber sicher geil wie vorgänger halt auch^^


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habs und hab schon fleissig gezockt. Sehr coole Charakter wobei ich finde, dass ein paar etwas viel besser sind als andere. Der Online-Modus macht auch sehr viel Spass und man wird ordentlich gefordert. Der Story Modus ist hald so das man einfach alle mal kennen lernt und mit ihnen zocken kann.

Mein momentaner Favorite mit dem ich am meisten zocke ist Pit und dann gleich Link.


----------



## Black Muffin (30. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich habs und hab schon fleissig gezockt. Sehr coole Charakter wobei ich finde, dass ein paar etwas viel besser sind als andere. Der Online-Modus macht auch sehr viel Spass und man wird ordentlich gefordert. Der Story Modus ist hald so das man einfach alle mal kennen lernt und mit ihnen zocken kann.
> 
> Mein momentaner Favorite mit dem ich am meisten zocke ist Pit und dann gleich Link.



Ich HASSE Link in SSB... und ich vermisse Shiek... Qonix? Komm mal zu mir und wir zocken zusammen SSBM, mit Shiek gewinne ich echt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (30. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Wii-Spieler und Smasch Bros-Suchtis
> 
> Morgen ist es nun endlich so weit. Nach ettlichen Verschiebungen kommt es. Das Game auf das wir schon seit der Veröffentlichung der Wii warten.
> 
> ...



hols mir 100 %     Kirby und Falco > all


----------



## Mini Vaati (30. Juni 2008)

ich würde es sofort holen(sobald ich endlich meine wii habe)


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2008)

Black Muffin ? 
Ahung von der Wii haste net wa? Wii verkäuft sich WESENTLICH BESSER als irgendeine Sony oder Microsoft Konsole...
Und das hat mit den neuen Sachen zu tun, bei X-box oder PS ist es immer das gleiche: 2-3 tasten drücken=> Ende
Bei der Wii kann man außerdem mit der Wii Remote wesentlich besser steuern. Und dank Wii Fit hat man eine neue Super IDee mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Back to Topic: Ja ich werds mir auch holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber erstmal nochen bissel geld sparen xD


----------



## sTereoType (30. Juni 2008)

habs mir am freitag also release geholt. ist schon geil nur spielt man die ganzen characktere durch den subraum emissär einfach viel zu schnell frei. die kampagne hat mich ca 7h gekostet und hatte dann alle spieler. (ich erinner mich noch wie man damals den gc einen ganzen tag laufen lies, nur um mewtu zu bekommen^^).
die kämpfe sind wie gewohnt einfach hammer. die cpu spieler sind nun auch auf lvl1 nicht mehr allzu dumm zum zuschlagen.(zummindest auf den regulären maps, auf selbst gemachten komplexen maps wird es schwierig). Allerdings finde ich das die ultrasmash zu häufig auftauchen in form des zu zerstörenden items. selbst auf der kleinsten droprate von items kommt es relativ häufig.

p.s ich empfinde sonic als echte enttäuschung als kämpfer -.-


----------



## Siltan (7. Juli 2008)

mein kumpel hat das, da geh ich hin und zocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Juli 2008)

Ich habe es, finde es aber nicht ganz so toll wie alle sagen. Liegt wohl daran das ich nicht alle Nintendo Titel kenne. Das ist teilweise echt ein wildes Tastengedrücke, da könnte ich auch gleich den Controller die Treppe runterschmeißen. O.o Ein Tutorial gibt es auch nicht wirklich, naja ich werde mir mal das Handbuch bei gelegenheit durchlesen... Hab seit Jahren kein Handbuch mehr zu einem Game gelesen.^^


----------



## nalcarya (7. Juli 2008)

Es ist genauso wie sein Vorgänger, nur mit mehr Charakteren und noch mehr unnötigem Zeug... ich liebe es! <3


----------



## Emptybook (7. Juli 2008)

zurückdenk* n64 / gamecube und jetzt wii


das game is purer spaß 

ich hab 6 geschwister ein besseres game gibt es nicht


----------



## Deanne (7. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich habe es, finde es aber nicht ganz so toll wie alle sagen. Liegt wohl daran das ich nicht alle Nintendo Titel kenne. Das ist teilweise echt ein wildes Tastengedrücke, da könnte ich auch gleich den Controller die Treppe runterschmeißen. O.o Ein Tutorial gibt es auch nicht wirklich, naja ich werde mir mal das Handbuch bei gelegenheit durchlesen... Hab seit Jahren kein Handbuch mehr zu einem Game gelesen.^^



Naja, wenn man die Combos alle einmal durchprobiert, hat man den Bogen schnell raus. Das System ist bei jedem Chara gleich und nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. Ich war ziemlich überrascht, wie schnell man alles drauf hat. Und für treten, schlagen und hüpfen braucht nicht mal mein Opa ein Tutorial. Abgesehen davon, dass die Moves in der Anleitung beschrieben sind. Obendrauf sind die Charas ja größtenteils weitgehend bekannt. Mario, Pikachu, Link und Peach kennt jeder und beispielsweise Fox oder Pit ("Kid Icarus") sollten treuen Nintendo-Fans auch vertraut sein.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Juli 2008)

Jo wenn man sich viel damit befasst... ich hätte das etwas einfacher gern gehabt wenn die sich schon zu fein sind ein Tutorial zu machen. Naja scheint mehr ein Game für Fanboys zu sein. Ich bringe es morgen zurück zum Laden... Es macht einfach keinen Spaß wenn man 50% der Characktere nicht kennt.


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> Jo wenn man sich viel damit befasst... ich hätte das etwas einfacher gern gehabt wenn die sich schon zu fein sind ein Tutorial zu machen. Naja scheint mehr ein Game für Fanboys zu sein. Ich bringe es morgen zurück zum Laden... Es macht einfach keinen Spaß wenn man 50% der Characktere nicht kennt.


naja sofern du die trophäe vom spieler hast wird dir etwas über ihn erzählt und in welchen spielen er anzutreffen ist. 50% aller spieler nicht zu kennen find ich allerdings etwas arm (vor allem weil viele kultstatus haben)


----------



## nalcarya (8. Juli 2008)

Ähm, du bist Gamerin und kennst 50% der Charaktere nicht? Was spielst du denn - oder hast du bis zur Wii keine Nintendoprodukte gehabt? Oo

btw sich zu fein sein das bisschen Anleitung zu lesen und dann bei so einfachem Gameplay nach einem Tutorial schreien ist genauso wie wenn man die Aufbauanleitung für'n Ikeaschrank net liest und sich dann wundert das man ihn schief zusammenbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

jeder kennt die charktere 

sowas gibt es nicht das jemand die charas nicht kennt 

außer er war die letzten 10 jahre von der außenwelt abgeschnitten


----------



## the Huntress (8. Juli 2008)

Klar kenne ich Mario, Samus, Link und co. aber zum Beispiel nicht Starfox oder MetaKnight. Warum werde ich jetzt geflamed? Ich mag generell nicht viele Spiele von Ninentdo, jedem das seine. Ich darf mich also nicht als Gamerin bezeichnen weil Nintendos Spiele voll an mir vorbei gehen weil ich die nicht leiden kann? Danke! Pfeif ich drauf! Die Wii ist nicht meine. Im Gegensatz zu meinen Bruder zocke ich lieber Games an den ,,großen Brüdern" der Wii. Legend of Zelda, Metroid und Super Mario Galaxy sind zwar ganz nett aber ich bin keine Casual Gamerin.

Ich bin nicht zu faul eine Anleitung zu lesen. Aber ich bin es von vielen Spielen gewöhnt das man die Steuerung auch von selbst herausfinden kann bzw. das sie Ingame SPIELERISCH einen beigebracht wird, was bei Brawl (bei MIR) nicht der Fall ist. Wobei ich das Prügel Genre sowieso nicht ganz leiden kann.

Ist doch meine Sache ob ich es zurück zum Laden bringe oder nicht. Ich sage ja nicht das es schlecht ist, ich sage nur das es nichts FÜR MICH ist. Außerdem ist es eher arm andere anzumeckern nur weil sie sowas nicht kennen. Es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben als die Ice Climbers oder Pit...


Weitere Flames bitte per Private Nachricht schicken, danke. -.-


----------



## Emptybook (8. Juli 2008)

keiner flamed dich ^^
naja entweder man liebt es auf anhieb das spiel oder nicht
es macht extrem süchtig wenn man eben jedes mal ne ganze truppe von menschlichen gegnern umsich hat und sich gemeinsam totlachen kann und mitzittert ect.ect.ect.ect


Außerdem kann man das spiel auch spielen ohne einen chara vorher je gesehen zu haben 

aber mit Hintergrundwissen ist es eben um einiges lustiger


----------



## the Huntress (8. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ähm, du bist Gamerin und kennst 50% der Charaktere nicht? Was spielst du denn - oder hast du bis zur Wii keine Nintendoprodukte gehabt? Oo
> 
> btw sich zu fein sein das bisschen Anleitung zu lesen und dann bei so einfachem Gameplay nach einem Tutorial schreien ist genauso wie wenn man die Aufbauanleitung für'n Ikeaschrank net liest und sich dann wundert das man ihn schief zusammenbaut
> 
> ...



Kkthxbye  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja zu zweit war es schon ganz lustig, aber ich habe nur 2 Wii Remotes + Nunchuck. Wenn ich mehr Leute da habe ist zum Beispiel Wario Ware besser da ich dafür keine weiteren Controller kaufen muss.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Juli 2008)

Hui, da nimmt sich das aber jemand sehr zu Herzen. Also mir scheint man darf keine auch nur leicht negativen Anmerkungen mehr machen ohne als Flamer abgestempelt zu werden (nun ja, man könnte sich eventuell "gewählter" ausdrücken) Oo

Klar ist im Endeffekt Geschmackssache, aber gerade bei SSB ist das Spielprinzip bzw die Steuerung wirklich so einfach, dass es nicht wirklich ein Tutorial braucht. Zumal es, wie schon erwähnt, bei jedem Charakter gleich funktioniert. Aber wenn dir das Prügelgenre generell nicht so gefällt, dann muss das mit diesem Titel hier natürlich nicht umschwenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die klassischen und neuen Mario, Zelda und Metroid-Titel allerdings mit Casual Games zu tun haben sollen müssest du mal erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab so das Gefühl, dass du Nintendokonsolen immer noch irgendwo in die Kinderschublade steckst. Was Blödsinn ist. Und ich bin gewiss kein Nintendo-Fangirl, ich hab auch die sogenannten "großen Brüder" in meinem Besitz (zumindest XBox 360 und ne PS2... PS3 kann ich mir nicht leisten im Moment :>) und bin eigentlich sogar eher PC fixiert was Spiele angeht.

Starfox ist übrigens auch schon 15 Jahre alt und Meta Knight ist (wie König Dedede) einfach nur ein Charakter aus den Kirby-Spielen.


/edit: weia, ich hatte irgendwie im Kopf dass du auch um die 20 wärst. Aber wenn du wirklich 15 bist, dann erklärt das dass du die Charaktere net kennst... zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (8. Juli 2008)

Liegt daran das ich diese Games schneller durch habe als andere...
Und Metroic Prime zum Beispiel ist in der Tat kein Spielchen für kleine Kinder. Das habe ich auch nie behauptet.

Mich spricht es einfach nicht an das jedes dieser Games im Grunde genommen immer den selben Aublauf hat. Siehe Zelda oder Mario... Prinzessin wird geklaut und die muss man retten blablabla... Einzig Metroid Prime hat mir sehr gefallen.

Aber das passt jetzt nicht mehr so ganz zum Thema. Es geht nicht darum was ich von Nintendos Spielen halte, sondern um Brawl.

Weitermachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Juli 2008)

Was den Reiz bei diesen Spielen ausmacht ist größtenteils der Wiedererkennungswert. Die Erinnerung an Kindertage als man noch auf dem NES oder SNES spielte und den größten Spaß hatte. Man identifiziert sich mit den Charakteren irgendwo und man erwartet dass es so abläuft, wie es abläuft und freut sich wenn bestimmte Dinge auf geschickte Art & Weise in eine neue Version des Spiels eingebaut wurden. Wie die Chocobos bei Final Fantasy... FF ohne Chocobos? No way! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd in einem Mario-Titel mal nicht Prinzessin Peach entführt, würde er höchstwahrscheinlich floppen ^^


edit: wenn so ne Diskussion in einem Thema entsteht, dann entsteht sie da eben, sag ich immer ;>

edit2: wenn ich net so müde wäre, würd ich jetzt noch Snake freispielen <3


----------



## Tabuno (8. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Wii-Spieler und Smasch Bros-Suchtis
> 
> Morgen ist es nun endlich so weit. Nach ettlichen Verschiebungen kommt es. Das Game auf das wir schon seit der Veröffentlichung der Wii warten.
> 
> ...


Jep, habs mir Samstag geholt und es rockt wieder alles weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

Seit wann kann man den Spiele zurück bringen nur weil sie einem nicht gefallen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schreibt doch mal eure Nummer rein damit man mal gegen einander zocken könnte. Ich schreib sie rein wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin und nachschauen kann.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Juli 2008)

Würd ich grad tun Qonix, allerdings gehört der Wii nicht wirklich mir sondern meinem Freund, den frag ich lieber bevor ich die Nummer an irgendwen verteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

I hab die wii und hab mir gestern dat SNES bei ebay ersteigert...(retro zoggen)

udn frga mich grad wie kann man StarFOX net kennen ...hallo...Starwing war ja mal endgeil^^. udn i kann mi noch daran erinner NES...hach dat Fußball Spiel wo du auf eis und aufm acker zoggen konntest und den Megaschuß...hach das waren noch Zeiten wo die Leveldesigner von spiele noch Ideen hatten ... heute haste meistens nur richtig krasse Grafik udn mehr net^^

Aber wenn i das nötige Kleingeld habe kommt das Spiel definitiv in meine Wii genau wie WiiFit usw...aber das von der Wii alles so sauteuer sein^^......wuuuah wein heul^^

aber wie gesagt demnächst gibst retro zoggen mit Mario World*, Street Fighter 2*, Earthworm Jim, Mortal Kombat, Worms* udn was i mir noch alles holen 
werde^^

*=gleich mit ersteigert^^

----------------
Now playing: Apocalyptica - In Memoriam
via FoxyTunes


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> I hab die wii und hab mir gestern dat SNES bei ebay ersteigert...(retro zoggen)


Du hast dir das SNES gekauft oO Wärst du mit nem Emu nicht besser bei weggekommen?
Zu den Buddycodes: Mehrspieler macht schon laune nur kommen meine Tastenbefehle im Onlinemodus meist ne sekunde zu spät an was das gewinnen manchmal unmöglich macht^^


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

nein nix emu.. emu is langweilig.. wenn dann richtig retro am tv^^.... hab mir ja auch letzten monat den GB classic besorgt^^ udn i find dat endgeil^^

echt mal wie die leutz gucken wenn du inner bahn mit dem GB classic Super MArio Land am zoggen bist^^

----------------
Now playing: Apocalyptica - Hope Vol. 2
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Arghh, muss meinem Bruder mal schlagen, das er das spiel kaufen soll :>

Will mit Qonix spielen!


----------



## nalcarya (8. Juli 2008)

Emulatoren sind Müll im Vergleich zu ner Orginalkonsole.


----------



## Migel  baaam (8. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Klar hol ich mir das^^
> Ist wohl das beste Kampfspiel ever xD
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



loooooooooooooooool ich habs und meele is da der größte müll dagegen


----------



## Jack Sparrow (8. Juli 2008)

Habs mir sofort am Tag geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fand die Teile davor schon hammer, nur diesmal noch der Anreiz dank Snake, Wolf, Zero Suit Samus und und und....

@nalcarya : /sign ^^

Edit : Nicht zu vergessen, Toon Link ^^


----------



## sTereoType (8. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Emulatoren sind Müll im Vergleich zu ner Orginalkonsole.


was haben bloß immer alle gegen emus?
mit einer psp macht das gleich nochmehr spaß wenn man die alten super smashteile auf na psp zockt.


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee^^


----------



## ThoWeib (8. Juli 2008)

Solange meine Antwort 

[X] Habe kein WII 

lautet, kommt's mir entsprechend nicht ins Haus. Ich vergnüge mich solange mit dem Vorgänger für den GameCube... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (8. Juli 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> was haben bloß immer alle gegen emus?
> mit einer psp macht das gleich nochmehr spaß wenn man die alten super smashteile auf na psp zockt.


Ein Emulator ist immer nur, wie das Wort schon sagt, eine Nachahmung des Originals. Und an das Orginal kommt keine Nachahmung ran. Ist doch ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl Oo


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

bald..seeeehhhr bald kauf ich es mit ^^


----------

